# دراسة جدوى لمشروع يهمكم



## العجمىى (4 أبريل 2010)

موضوع منقول من موقع كنانة ياريت يفيدوكم
تعددت في السنوات الأخيرة وسائل الحصول على المخاليط الكيميائية البسيطة التي يمكن استخدامها في المنظفات الصناعية سواء من المخاليط القلوية أو من مخلفات البترول دون الإضرار بمظهر وطبيعة الخامة المطلوب تنظيفها مع مراعاة توفير أقصى قدر من الحماية للمستهلك أثناء الاستخدام . 
ومن أهم مواد التنظيف المستخدمة في الأسواق الصابون السائل وسوائل تنظيف الزجاج ومنظفات الأثاث الخشبي والباركية ومخاليط تنظيف السجاد والكليم ومخاليط تنظيف الرخام والبلاط ... الخ . 
ومن هنا يمكن القول إن وظيفة المحلول في تأدية مهامه تكمن في الاختيار الصحيح للمواد المستخدمة وكمياتها داخل المحلول كما أن فقدان المادة الفعالة داخل المحلول يؤثر علي فاعليتهم وقدرته علي تأدية الغرض الذي صنع من أجله وعند اختيار المواد المستخدمة في المحلول وكمياتها يجب أن تجري اختبارات عديدة من قبل الوحدة الصناعية مثل علاقتها بمادة العبوة المستخدمة ودرجة الكفاءة وكمية التركيز المطلوبة وذلك تفاديا للمشكلات التي تنتج أثناء تسويق المحلول واستخدامه . 
والمشروع المقترح من المشاريع المواءمة لطبيعة الصناعات الصغيرة حيث لا يحتاج الي تقنيات تكنولوجية معقدة بالإضافة إلي قدرته علي استيعاب عمالة مدربة تدريبا عاديا علي تشغيل المشروع . 
*ثانيا : مدى الحاجة إلي إقامة المشروع*

*الهدف *

يهدف هذا المشروع إلي إنتاج مواد التنظيف المطلوبة بصفة مستمرة ولا يمكن الاستغناء عنها إلا أن الإقبال دائما يتجه إلي الأنواع الجيدة المواءمة لطبيعة الخامات المطلوب تنظيفها والمحافظة عليها حيث يوجد في الأسواق مجالات كثيرة تحتاج إلي استخدام مواد التنظيف كما أن الخامات الأساسية التي يصنع منها هذا المنتج متوفرة محليا وبأسعار مناسبة . 
*والمنتج المقترح يجب أن يتميز بمجموعة خصائص هي :-*

*1 – الاستقرار الفيزيائي :*
( الاستقرار اللوني – ثبات قوام المحتوي – عدم انفصال المواد عن بعضها – الاستقرار الحراري عند التعرض للمؤثرات الحرارية ). 
*2 – الاستقرار الكيميائي :*
( ويتمثل في استقرار التفاعلات الكيميائية – واستقرار المادة الفعالة داخل المحلول لأطول فترة ممكنة – عدم التأثير علي لون أو طبيعة المادة المطلوب تنظيفها ) . 
*3 – الاستقرار الاقتصادي :*
( ثبات تكاليف المنتج ويأتي ذلك من ثبات تكاليف المواد المستخدمة في الإنتاج وثبات تكاليف العبوة المستخدمة لفترة طويلة ). 
ويتكامل هذه العناصر في المنتج المقترح للمشروع تتكامل موثوقيته لدي المستهلك مما يساهم بشكل فعال في استمرارية المنتج بالأسواق لأطول فترة ممكنة . 
*ثالثا : الخامات*

تتوافر الخامات اللازمة لهذا المشروع كأحد منتجات الصناعات الكيميائية والبترولية وتختلف نسب المكونات حسب طبيعة مادة التنظيف وطرق الاستخدام . 
*من هذه الخامات :*

صودا كاوية – محلول سليكات – محلول سلفونيت – جلسرين – خل- كحل أحمر – نشادر – ألوان صناعية – روائح – زيت بذر الكتان – زيت تربنتينه – شمع اسكندراني – اسبيداج – حجر خفاف ناعم . 
*رابعا : المنتجات*

تتنوع منتجات المشروع من المنظفات وتتنوع عبواتها من حيث الشكل والحجم والألوان. 
*ومن أهم منتجات المشروع :*


الصابون السائل
سائل تنظيف الزجاج
منظف وملمع الأثاث
ورنيش الأرضيات الخشبية
سائل تنظيف السجاد والكليم
سائل تنظيف البلاط والرخام والسيراميك
*خامسا : العناصر الفنية للمشروع*

*(1) مراحل التصنيع*

تعتبر عمليات تصنيع المنتج المقترح من العمليات الإنتاجية البسيطة التي يمكن التدريب عليها في وقت قصير ولا تحتاج إلي خبرة فنية خاصة . 
*وتتلخص خطوات التصنيع في النقاط التالية :* 
*(1)الصابون السائل :* 

*المكونات :* 

صودا كاوية (4% ) .
روائح (حسب الطلب) .
سلفونيت ( 4% ) .
جليسرين (حسب الطلب) .
سليكات ( 7% ) .
ماء ( 85% ) .
*طريقة التحضير :* 

يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم توضع الصودا الكاوية في الماء مع التقليب حتي تبرد .
يصب نصف كمية الماء في إناء آخر من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم يوضع عليه مادة السلفونيت مع التقليب .
يوضع محلول الصودا الكاوية إلي المحلول المخفف لمادة السلفونيت .
يوضع علي المزيج السليكات والروائح والجلسرين ثم التقليب لفترة حتي يتم الدمج الكامل للصابون .
يعبأ الصابون في العبوات المقترحة ثم تغلف.
*(2) سائل تنظيف الزجاج *

*المكونات :* 

ماء ( 50% ) .
خل ( 24% ) .
كحول أحمر ( 24% ) .
نشادر ( 2% ) .
ألوان صناعية ورائحة (حسب الطلب ) .
*طريقة التحضير :* 
تمزج المقادير في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ وتقلب جيدا ثم تعبأ في زجاجات بلاستيك برشاش أو بدون حسب الطلب . 
*(3) سائل تنظيف وتلميع الأثاث : *

*المكونات :* 

زيت بذرة الكتان ( 16% ) .
خل ( 17% ) .
كحول أحمر ( 17% ) .
زيت تربنتينا ( 50% ) .
*طريقة التحضير :* 
تخلط المقادير مع بعض في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ ثم تقلب بالخلاط جيدا وتعبأ في زجاجات مناسبة للاستخدام . 
*(4) ورنيش الأرضيات : *

*المكونات :* 

شمع اسكندراني 15%
زيت تربنتينا 85%
صبغات (حسب الطلب )
*طريقة التحضير :* 
يقطع الشمع إلي قطع صغيرة ورقيقة باستخدام مبشرة ثم يضاف إليه زيت التربنتينا في إناء من الصلب الغير قابل للصدأ . يصهر المخلوط في حمام مائي ساخن حتي لا يشتعل التربنتينا . 
يرفع الإناء من الحمام المائي بعد انصهار الشمع ويصب الورنيش في العلب الخاصة ويترك يبرد ويتجمد ثم يغطي . 
*(5)سائل تنظيف السجاد والكليم : *

*المكونات :* 

صودا كاوية ( 20% ) .
نشادر ( 25% ) .
ماء ( 50% ) .
نفط ( 5% ) .
روائح ( حسب الطلب ) .
*طريقة التحضير :* 

تذاب المكونات في آواني معدنية غير قابلة للصدأ ثم يضاف النشادر مع التقليب الجيد .
يعبأ المزيج في آواني مناسبة للاستخدام والتسويق .
*( 6 )سائل تنظيف البلاط والرخام والسيراميك *

*المكونات :* 

إسبيداج ( 30% ) .
حجر خفاف ناعم ( 35% ) .
صودا كاوية ( 25% ) .
زيت تربنتينا ( 10% ) .
روائح (حسب الطلب ) .
*طريقة التحضير :* 

تمزج المقادير مع بعض وتقلب جيدا
يوضع المزيج في عبوات مناسبة للاستخدام والتسويق .
*الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل التصنيع *




الرسم التخطيطي لمراحل التصنيع





*(2) المساحة والموقع :*

يتطلب المشروع مساحة حوالي 80م2 لخطوط الإنتاج والتخزين ويلزم وجود تهوية طبيعية وصناعية جيدة . 
*(3) المستلزمات الخدمية المطلوبة :*

يلزم للمشروع مصدر طاقة كهربائية 220 فولت بقدرة 10 ك .وات =13 حصان وغاز طبيعي ومياه بتكلفة شهرية 500 جم . 
*(4) الآلات والمعدات والتجهيزات :*

الآلات والمعدات المستخدمة للمشروع بسيطة من حيث التكنولوجيا المستخدمة إلا أنه يجب أن تزود هذه المعدات بوسائل حماية ضد الروائح المنبعثة من المواد الكيميائية المستخدمة وكذلك استخدام وسائل للوقاية للصحة والأمن وذلك في أجهزة التجميع والخلط والتعبئة . 
*والجدول الآتي يوضح مفردات المعدات المقترحة للمشروع :* 



مفردات المعدات المقترحة للمشروع





*(5) احتياج المشروع من الخامات :*





احتياج المشروع من الخامات





*اجمالي الخامات الشهرية 18607 جنيه مصرى . *
*(6) الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع :*





الرسم التخطيطي لموقع المشروع





*(7) العمالة :*





العمالة






عدد الورديات :1
عدد ساعات العمل :8 ساعات
*(8) منتجات المشروع :*





منتجات المشروع





*(9) التعبئة والتغليف :*

يتم تعبئة المواد في عبوات بلاستيك مطبوعة بألوان أساسية جذابة تعمل علي جذب انتباه المستهلك نحو المنتج كما تعبر عن أساليب ونوع الاستخدام وتغلف العبوات الصغيرة في صناديق كرتونية يوضح عليها البيانات الأساسية واتجاه فتح الصندوق وتاريخ الإنتاج والشروط الصحية للاستخدام . 
*(10) عناصر الجودة :*


*يجب أن نراعي العناصر الآتية لجودة المنتج :* 

الاختيار الجيد للخامات ومستويات الخلط .
الاختيار الجيد لحجم وشكل وتصميم العبوة .
من المهم جدا غسل المعدات بعد الانتهاء من التجهيز والتعبئة للمحافظة علي مستوي تركيز المواد في كل مرحلة .
المحافظة علي نسبة الجلسرين المضاف لزيادة لزوجة المواد المستخدمة .
من الأخطاء الجسيمة التي ترتكب زيادة نسبة الصودا الكاوية في الصابون السائل عن المعدل المطلوب مما يساهم في الأضرار للمستهلك .
الراوائح والألوان المستخدمة يجب ن تتناسب ومتطلبات وأذواق المستهلك .
الاهتمام بمكافحة التلوث المحمول جوا عن طريق تسلسل تقنيات المراقبة والاستبدال والعزل والتهوية الجيدة .
يجب تكرار عمليات الفحص بالرؤية لمستوي ومحتوي المواد داخل العبوات .
يجب الاهتمام بوسائل التحكم في العبوات المستخدمة حيث أن أي تسرب في العبوات يؤدي إلي تشويه وتقليل الجودة المقترحة للمنتج .
بالنسبة للمواد الضارة للمستهلك يجب أن يكتب تحذير علي العبوة وضوابط الاستخدام .
*(11) التسويق :*


*تتحقق الميزة التنافسية من خلال :* 

الاهتمام بشكوى العملاء وملاحظتهم عن المنتج وحلها فور الإبلاغ حتي يكتسب الموثوقية لدي العملاء .
يعتمد أسلوب التسويق علي طرح عينات بالسوق كدعاية للمنتج .
الالتزام بالمستويات القياسية لتركيز المواد المستخدمة ونوعياتها وجودتها .
*قنوات التسويق :* 

يعتمد أسلوب التسويق علي الآتي : 

المحلات النوعية .
المعارض الرسمية .
المشروع ذاته .
التوريد لمحطات البنزين والغسيل للسيارات .
منقوللللللللللللللللللللللللل لافاده


----------



## moh_asd2006 (5 أبريل 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nikname (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير .وشكرا على هذا الموضوع
لكنى اخاف ان اقوم بهذا المشروع يمكن لان السوق ملئ بمنتجات المنظفات .افيدونى برأيكم


----------



## العجمىى (5 أبريل 2010)

nikname قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير .وشكرا على هذا الموضوع
> لكنى اخاف ان اقوم بهذا المشروع يمكن لان السوق ملئ بمنتجات المنظفات .افيدونى برأيكم


 اخى الفاضل ا لسوق يريد الجوده والسعر المناسب وتسويق الصحيح انا فى هذا المجال حوالى 6سنوات رايت ان الجوده اهم شىء والباقى حيجى وحده وحده وبالصبر ربنا يوفقك


----------



## 1خالد يونس1 (5 أبريل 2010)

الأخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


----------



## العجمىى (5 أبريل 2010)

1خالد يونس1 قال:


> الأخ الكريم جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الأكثر من رائع


 حضرتك الرائع


----------



## العجمىى (5 أبريل 2010)

moh_asd2006 قال:


> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا


 جزاك الله خير على مرورك


----------



## محمد حسن توكة (5 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


----------



## العجمىى (6 أبريل 2010)

محمد حسن توكة قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا اخى الكريم


 وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mohamed habeb (6 أبريل 2010)

ممكن ادلكم على كيفية شراء الخامات


----------



## الكيمياوي اكرم (7 أبريل 2010)

مجهود تشكر عليه اخي العزيز


----------



## العجمىى (7 أبريل 2010)

الكيمياوي اكرم قال:


> مجهود تشكر عليه اخي العزيز


 جزاك الله خير اخى الكريم


----------



## العجمىى (9 أبريل 2010)

الله اكبر ولله الحمد


----------



## ahmed sameri (27 أكتوبر 2011)

مشكور اخى الكريم وبارك الله فيك
​


----------



## أحمد أبو الزهراء (5 سبتمبر 2012)

بارك الله لك أخي الكريم عجمي 
وزادك رزقا حسنا في العلم والعمل


----------

